# I learned Something



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

I learned today never trust anyone. I was wiring receptacles and tested one and found it hot. I asked that it be shut off and when it was I re-tested it, and it was off.

Then I proceeded to shorten the wires up a bit and "POW"!! I flew back about 5 feet. I was fine but my strippers suffered a nice melt on the cutting end.

Apoarently the guy went back in there to flip something back on and he turned mine back on. Im fine though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

What about L.O.T.O ? Would have prevented this, could have been worse.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

europamo said:


> I learned today never trust anyone. I was wiring receptacles and tested one and found it hot. I asked that it be shut off and when it was I re-tested it, and it was off.
> 
> Then I proceeded to shorten the wires up a bit and "POW"!! I flew back about 5 feet. I was fine but my strippers suffered a nice melt on the cutting end.
> 
> Apoarently the guy went back in there to flip something back on and he turned mine back on. Im fine though. :thumbsup:


 Lock out tag out should have been used. Of course most of us are guilty of not doing this esp. if you are only changing one recpt. however as you found out it would have saved your strippers and you from a possible nasty shock or worse. Even with a circuit locked ot I treat it as if it was hot, by cutting one wire at a time and being mindfull not to touch the metal on the tool that I am using. 

But you are right NEVER trust anyone when they tell you the circuit is dead!


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Rong said:


> But you are right NEVER trust anyone when they tell you the circuit is dead!


Trust is not an issue when you use L.O./T.O. 

and *ALWAYS* prove it is dead with a meter before you start working on it!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Not that I don't trust you , but I like to check them.(Professionals understand.)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I always tell my men double check me, DON'T TRUST ANYONE in regards to this.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

TheRick said:


> Trust is not an issue when you use L.O./T.O.
> 
> and *ALWAYS* prove it is dead with a meter before you start working on it!


 One time i seen someone take a pair of boltcutters to a padlock that was on a disconnect. He almost had those put somewhere that would be very unpleasant. The guy got fired on the spot but I wondered what would have happened if I did not see him do it! And yes *ALWAYS test it.*


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Rong said:


> One time i seen someone take a pair of boltcutters to a padlock that was on a disconnect. He almost had those put somewhere that would be very unpleasant. The guy got fired on the spot but I wondered what would have happened if I did not see him do it! And yes *ALWAYS test it.*


 
That should always be grounds for IMMEDIATE firing...and possibly drawing and quartering?


----------

